# [SOLVED] 4GB Ram vs. 8GB Ram



## Yervand (Apr 12, 2007)

I heard that Windos XP can support only 4GB of Ram.
*Does Vista support more?*

Thanks


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: 4GB Ram vs. 8GB Ram*

nope, windows can only support 3 gigs unless its a 64bit cpu and winxp 64 os. The same goes for vista.


----------



## Mucko (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 4GB Ram vs. 8GB Ram*

So if I buy 4 Gigs for windows xp it will go to waste? Or will it just not work at all? I'd almost rather be a gig over than under. 

Should I buy 2x1gb and 2x512 to fill all the slots to = 3 gigs? 

I play alot of games that need alot of ram.

Thanks


----------



## Yervand (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: 4GB Ram vs. 8GB Ram*

*sobeit* Thanks for your reply. It helps.



Mucko said:


> So if I buy 4 Gigs for windows xp it will go to waste?


No Mucko. We abriviated it to 3 and 4 Gigs, but in reality the limit is somewhere in between there. It is ether 3.4 or 3.7 GBs. I am not exactly sure. 

If you buy 4GBs you won't go wrong and use as much as possible Ram for your needs. 

Even if you put 8GBs of ram on 32 bit Windows your windows will only recognise the maximum limit.

*I think everything I said is right, but I might be wrong. Can someone verify it?*


----------



## Mucko (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 4GB Ram vs. 8GB Ram*

Thanks ervand that helps alot! Time to go shopping.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: 4GB Ram vs. 8GB Ram*

you can go wrong if the 4 gigs make your system unstable. I have seen it happened. You would be better off getting 2 one gig sticks and 2 512 gig sticks for a total of 3 gigs. 

sometimes too much ram will make the system very unstable so its usually best to only get what you need.


----------



## Yervand (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: 4GB Ram vs. 8GB Ram*



Mucko said:


> Thanks ervand that helps alot! Time to go shopping.


You see. What ever it is with computers, there is always something else to it =).
You can risk for 4 and then sell some if your system goes unstable, but you can just go for 3 with out any risk.
Good luck.


----------

